# Individual forums names



## Víctor Pérez

Further to this discussion, I was just wondering if we couldn't improve the name of the individual language forums by adding the own language name before the English one.

For instance:

- Català / Catalan
- Português / Portuguese
- Deutsch / German
- ру́сский / Russian
- Türkçe / Turkish
_-_ العربية  / Arabic
Etc., etc.

Nothing to say about the name of the rest of the forums.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

It's certainly courteous to do so, and perhaps it may also increase the number of folks finding their way here if they happened to google in languages other than English. 

It wouldn't be feasible for the Nordic forum, of course (5 languages), but certainly for any monolingual forum. Since the bilingual forums are already named in both languages, it strikes me as a good idea.

/Wilma


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Thanks for your opinion, *Wilma* (I started to think I wrote in invisible ink...) .


----------



## cuchuflete

Gracias Don Víctor por la buena sugerencia.  Thanks for the good suggestion.

Un saludo,
cuchuflete


----------



## ewie

I like the idea a lot too, Víctor


----------



## cyanista

Oh yes, I would love to see my "home" forum titled Русский / Russian on the main page.  In good company, of course! 

(By the by, the accent mark is normally not there, Víctor; it is only used to indicate the stressed vowel for learners of Russian.)


----------



## SDLX Master

That surely sounds like a good idea.


----------



## sokol

I like it too; this couldn't be adopted for multilingual forums like Other Slavic or Indo-Iranian, but for single language forums I think it would be good to give both native and English names.


----------



## cuchuflete

sokol said:


> I like it too; this couldn't be adopted for multilingual forums like Other Slavic or Indo-Iranian, but for single language forums I think it would be good to give both native and English names.



Español-Français has no need of English in its title.


----------



## sokol

cuchuflete said:


> Español-Français has no need of English in its title.


Right  - same with Español-Deutsch, I din't think of those.


----------



## Vanda

When I arrived here our forum was named Português (only that), but then Mike changed it for the present name, and  can't remember the reason for that now. I think some other forums name were changed in that same time.


----------



## cuchuflete

I am only guessing here, but perhaps the use of English was based on search engine optimization.  We should be able to accommodate that and still use Víctor's good idea.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Thanks to all of you for your support and for joining the idea.

I suppose we require more answers, particularly from moderators, in order to decide the change. 
So, please continue giving us your opinion!


----------



## Revontuli

I definitely like your idea, Victor Pérez.


----------



## ewie

This is currently being discussed by the Great Collective Minds of the Moderators and Administrator, Víctor.  I'm sure an answer will be forthcoming in the next 139 years or so


----------



## Revontuli

ewie said:


> This is currently being discussed by the Great Collective Minds of the Moderators and Administrator, Víctor.  I'm sure an answer will be forthcoming in the next 139 years or so



139 years? I think such a good suggestion will be appreicated by the team but we will miss the chance to see it.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ewie said:


> This is currently being discussed by the Great Collective Minds of the Moderators and Administrator, Víctor.  I'm sure an answer will be forthcoming in the next 139 years or so





Ezgi Revontuli said:


> 139 years? I think such a good suggestion will be appreicated by the team but we will miss the chance to see it.



Don't be so impatient *Ezgi*! 

Thanks for the answer, *Ewie*, I feel better now: I have plenty of time.


----------



## Revontuli

Is there a change with the name of the Greek forum or has it been there for long but new to me?


----------



## .Jordi.

Ezgi Revontuli said:


> Is there a change with the name of the Greek forum or has it been there for long but new to me?


I was going to write the same yesterday! 
But today I see that there is only _Greek_, and yesterday it was _Ελληνικά (Greek). _Strange things are happening here_ _ ____


----------



## ewie

That was just a little test to see if anyone would notice.  (Just kidding)

It _was_ a kind of test, though.  Apparently Mike Kellogg is having some technical difficulties (which I don't understand) implementing the changes.

But he _is_ working on it


----------



## Thomas1

I like the idea too. Thank you for sharing it. 

Regards,
Thomas


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Thanks for your support, *Thomas*! I love to share ideas (even if they are useless ).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

After the favourable criticism of quite some mods, I just wish to know one reason at least why the name of the forums shouldn't be changed. 

Apart from beeing fair, I'm sure that the change would benefit WR.


----------



## Tagarela

Hi,

That is a great idea!

Perhaps we could use ancient languages for group of languages as Nordic and Slavic... perhaps a Common Old-Germanic and Proto-Slavic and so on...


----------



## JamesM

Víctor Pérez said:


> After the favourable criticism of quite some mods, I just wish to know one reason at least why the name of the forums shouldn't be changed.
> 
> Apart from beeing fair, I'm sure that the change would benefit WR.


 
Just to clarify, only the board owner can change the forum names. Moderators do not have the ability to change forum names here, although the board owner always welcomes our suggestions.

The last note (albeit an old one) was from ewie, saying that Mike (the owner) was having technical difficulties implementing the change. I have reported this thread, asking Mike if there are any updates.  I don't think anyone is saying they _shouldn't_ be changed.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Thanks for your answer, JamesM.

Further to Ewie's answer, as far I remember, when I red it at first time I think that I didn't exactly red what you just referred. That was the reason of my question, as you can imagine. Sorry for it then!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Back to the forums after being absent for some time, I'm very happy to see that my suggestion has finally been carried out. That's good!


----------

